# Expobar & Bezzera Machine and Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega are pleased to inform all forum members of our recent delivery of Expobar and Bezzera machines and grinders.

Please take a look: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

